# 17.7 reading...Is this dangerous?...Scared, please help!



## Ellowyne (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all, well, appox 6 months diagnosed and had some time getting my head around things. I have had trouble with initial medication of Metformin and Glicaside (Can't spell that one?) I decided to bury my head and opt for no medicine at all and bascically have been on self dustruct mode ever since...very depressed and down. I had my first HbA1c last week which came back at 10.9! The Dr phoned me and asked to see me as she was concerned for me and has told me how important it is to now face up to my condition...I am seeing her on Tuesday for medication. The thing is, tonight, 3 hours post meal my reading was 17.7...I am unsure what to do?...Is this dangerous? Please, I can't stop going to the toilet, urinating, I feel kind of ok in myself, just tired...any advise please?


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2009)

hi there ellowynne i have the exact issue with my medication im off to see nurse wednesday cause it is doing nothing for me , with regards to the reading i would just re-test incase it is a false reading make sure you clean the meter and chek it aint marked , if it is outta the blue the reading ?? have you tested for ketones?? i have had readings from 8 to 16 the last 3 days it is up and down like a see-saw , i must admit the urinating mistifies me as i aint ever had that myself but im sure someone will come along and give you a better answer x


----------



## Ellowyne (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Steff, sorry to hear you are having med problems too  I have not tested Ketones as I don't have anything to test with?...I will re-test now to see if sugars have come down at all....BRB!....Thank you.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Hi Steff, sorry to hear you are having med problems too  I have not tested Ketones as I don't have anything to test with?...I will re-test now to see if sugars have come down at all....BRB!....Thank you.



Hi Ellowyne,

The reason for urinating a lot is normally related to your body trying to flush out ketones. These are produced by your body when it is burning fat instead of sugar (when you get high sugar readings). The body can be poisoned by these and so it flushes them out. 

Do not stop drinking to try and cut down on going to the toilet as you can end up dehydrated and that is not good. 

The best option is to see if your sugars start to drop as you have nothing to test for ketones with, they are normally tested for using urine test strips. If the reading continue to go up or you start feeling sick or worse start being sick seek medical advice immediately i.e. NHS direct.

Hope this helps but definately keep drinking fluids, i find iced water helps.

Take care,

Andy


----------



## Ellowyne (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, have just re-tested. They have come down a little, 16.9, now 4 hours after meal...I did have alot of carbs in my dinner, this may have alot to do with my reading?...Is it a good sign they are comimg down?...I am frightened I may need to go to A&E, can't stop crying....Sorry, this is all my own fault!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2009)

ok ellowynne it might beneift you to venture out and buy some ketostix i got mine from my local pharmacy for  a fivva they come witha leaflet that explains the diffirent colours etc etc , please do re test yes and come back with result x


----------



## katie (Sep 6, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Ok, have just re-tested. They have come down a little, 16.9, now 4 hours after meal...I did have alot of carbs in my dinner, this may have alot to do with my reading?...Is it a good sign they are comimg down?...I am frightened I may need to go to A&E, can't stop crying....Sorry, this is all my own fault!



please dont panick! we all get these kind of readings every now and then.  what kind of carbs did you have for your dinner? you might need to rethink your diet a bit.  but for now just keep drinking water to help flush out any ketones.  if you feel very worried please call NHS Direct for some advice x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Ellowyne, glad to see you posting again. I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you've had with medication, but it does sound as though you really need to take it. Have you been having bad side-effects? Hopefully, the doctor will be able to get you on something you can tolerate - don't hold back on telling what problems you have had, they are not your fault!

As for the 17.7  - yes, it is high, and will give you the problems with extra peeing etc. But it is unlikely that you will have problems with ketones as this is really only a major problem with people on insulin, so don't be scared. 

I think the best thing is for you to try and keep your meals low carb, or slow carb (things like seeded bread), until you can see your doctor and work out a treatment schedule. The main problem is not the short term levels, but their cumulative effects in the long term, so do please keep in touch and ask anything that might be confusing or worrying you. Take care, and try to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2009)

ellowynne like been said please try not to panic is they anyone in the house with you at the moment that can help calm you down ???just sit down and relax like gasman said drink water and plenty of it also his tip of ice cold water is good if you dont have it right now maybe put a jug of it in the fridge and have it there later or maybe tomorow x if you are in any doubt ring nhs direct hun


----------



## Ellowyne (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh God...I have stopped crying and calmed myself down. Thank you so much for all your caring comments, yes, I know this may sound dramatic, but at a time like tonight I feel so blessed to have a place like this to turn to...thank you, I feel much more at ease, though, in a way, maybe I needed this boot in a certain place to get me to face up to Diabetes, I have be-littled it for so long...hence why I have not posted here for a while! Still so much to learn, but now maybe I am ready to put things into action and start to try to manage this, with help of course. It will take alot for me to trust my Drs, I have had a bad time with the NHS last year, they really let me down and I almost died, hence I have so much anxiety around new medication and I am so defensive when I meet someone new regarding my health care. I am also due to see a counsellor on the 16th, I have post traumatic stress syndrome amd suffer with OCD....This is all since my experiences in 2008 and the early part of this year. Now I am rambling, I feel so tired  And, feeling sorry for myself! I will buy Ketostix tommorw and I will post in the morning, my PC is playing up and about to go down I think!! Thank you for your replies...love to all x


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2009)

ellowynne i hope the counselling goes well on the 16th it really is a good route to go down it may not be for all but talking can be a great therapy , it sounds like you have had a really bad time hun but anytime you feel alone or anything come on here like you have found out tonight we all really care about each other.please do update us on the situtation tomorrow and have yourself a nice sleep xx


----------



## Gasman1975 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Ellowyne, 

Hope you feel better in the morning and try not to get to upset. 

As Steff said talking can help. I found it invaluable when I went off the rails and stopped taking medication for 6 months. Hope it goes ok for you.

Anyway, you take care 

Andy


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Hi all, well, appox 6 months diagnosed and had some time getting my head around things. I have had trouble with initial medication of Metformin and Glicaside (Can't spell that one?) I decided to bury my head and opt for no medicine at all and bascically have been on self dustruct mode ever since...very depressed and down. I had my first HbA1c last week which came back at 10.9! The Dr phoned me and asked to see me as she was concerned for me and has told me how important it is to now face up to my condition...I am seeing her on Tuesday for medication. The thing is, tonight, 3 hours post meal my reading was 17.7...I am unsure what to do?...Is this dangerous? Please, I can't stop going to the toilet, urinating, I feel kind of ok in myself, just tired...any advise please?



Hi Ellowyne

I also had problems with metformin but have had less since taking Metformin SR prolonged release.  Ask if you can try them.  Hope Tuesday goes ok.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 7, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Ok, have just re-tested. They have come down a little, 16.9, now 4 hours after meal...I did have alot of carbs in my dinner, this may have alot to do with my reading?...You are correct! Is it a good sign they are comimg down?...Yes! I am frightened I may need to go to A&E, can't stop crying....Sorry, this is all my own fault!



Dear Ellowyne,

I'm so sorry to read about your problems and I would just like say I hope you find a way out of this soon. As others have said, short term exposure to high blood sugars is not too much of a problem, high HbA1c is a better indicator that all is not well. From reading your posts, it is clear that you know, deep down inside, what you must do. Please get help soon, Northerner's advice to lower your carbs is an excellent idea. I would only add that I have done this on a long-term basis *and it works*, at least for me. It is not easy but for those that can do it you can get better blood sugar readings than that obtained using oral medication.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Ellowyne,

As has been said, high blood sugar readings for a type 2 will not cause any short term problems. I don't think you need to worry about getting any Ketone strips.

You will probably find the Gliclazide will be the most effective solution to bringing down your levels quickly, but make sure you do not take too many. This can lead to hypoglycaemia (going too low).

Going to the toilet a lot is one of the classic symptoms of diabetes, along with thirst and blured vision. It will improve when you get your blood sugar levels controlled. I remember being at a horse driving trials competition before I was diagnosed. I went through 6 litres of water in a day, and was constantly going to the toilet. Rather difficult when I was out walking the course 

Most of all, things will get better. Talking therapies do help, both in coping with the diabetes and with you other problems. Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 7, 2009)

How are you feeling today?

Did you manage to get an appointment to see the doctor or phone NHS direct?

I can agree with Northerner and Dodger's posts.

I take Metformin and now have the slow release ones as the side effects of the normal ones were very unpleasant.

My numbers started creeping down when I cut down on carbs. And now I found by testing what amounts of rice and pasta I can have and keep my BG to numbers my doctor says are acceptable.

Don't we are here if you need any more support/advice.


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2009)

morning Ellowynne hope your feeling better? xx


----------



## Ellowyne (Sep 7, 2009)

Afternoon all....I cannot express how deeply touched I am by all your kind and caring messages. I am taken aback to of received so much support from people that, in the physical life, I don't even know, I can't thank you all enough. 

I had a bit of a rough night, I did'nt sleep much, too much thinking!...On my fasting reading this morning it read 9.9

I realise this is still high but I am relieved that my sugars have come down from yesterday...Phew! 

I have the Diabetic nurse tommorow and then I see the Diabetic Dr later this month. I will post tommorow and let you know what medication they decide to start me on!...I am very nervous about trying any new med's though, I guess I will have to talk about my anxiety about this when I go tommorow.

I hope you are all well, my huge gratitude goes out to all of you!....

                                          Hugs * THANK YOU! * Hugs


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Ellowynne, I hope the meeting with the nurse goes well - remember to be totally honest with her, she can only help you if she knows the full story! Good luck, and I'm glad you are feeling a little better today - we will always be here to offer what help and support we can


----------



## HelenP (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Ellowynne, I've only just caught up on this thread, I'm so glad you're feeling less anxious today - don't have any advice to offer, as I'm still a newbie,but the advice from those in the know is excellent.  

If it's ANY consolation, when I was diagnosed I was 19.5, then 18.6, and now, 5 weeks later, I'm generally in the 5's or 6's.  I'm not one for blowing my own trumpet, but I feel pretty proud of myself for getting it to that point - I AM taking Metformin, shame you had problems with it, but the DSN said the effects of that don't kick in until you've been on it about 3 months, so I'm guessing the reduction may be due to a total change of diet - I've cut right down on carbs, eat mainly 'healthy' foods, and have cut out sugar and sugary foods (in other words, all the nice things!).  I've also lost half a stone in the process (only another 5 and a half stone to go!!) so I guess healthy eating is the way forward, although it's far from easy. 

Wishing you lots and lots of luck, and hope you don't have any more evenings like yesterday. 

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hi Ellowynne , I hope you are feeling better today  *


----------



## Ellowyne (Sep 13, 2009)

*Sorry it's taken a while to get back....*

Hi everyone, I am so Sorry it's taken a while to get back to post here...long story!

Anyway, I saw the Diabetic nurse last week and, well, I am confused  He said that my blood sugar is high and my Liver enzymes, beacsue they are under extra strain, my cholestrial (spelling?) is also up and he told me that I need to be put on medication for this also!! 

To be honest, the nurse went through so much information I ended up in a daze 

So, after a long talk, it seemed he was ready to put me on Glicazide, he left the room to get me some information and when he returned he said that the consultant was in and would I mind waiting whilst he spoke to him about my case...So I waited, about 15 minutes passed and when he returned he said that because of my other health issues, Gall Bladder and Pancreus problems, that the consultant wanted to see me before I was put on 'any' medication at all!!

He said that is what still imperitive that I start medication for my Diabetes but that they will have to think carefully before deciding which therapy they could offer me. They are concerned that the medication may cause me other problems?...apparently, some diabetic med's work via the pancreus?...and they don't think mine would be 'up to it!'

In the mean time I have been asked to test in the morning, pre-lunch, 2 hour post lunch, 4 hour post lunch, the same routine for dinner and then lastly at night!!!....my fingers are so sore  I must also list food.

I am more confused then before?...When I mentioned my Dr he said that, with all due respect, if your Dr had not halted the Glicazide treatment back in in May, she was worried I would gain more weight, that maybe my sugars may have been kept under control and not got to this level...I don't know if that is right or not?...I am just left now worried and just as confused as I was, if not more so!

My sugars have remained consistantly quite high. When I ate Cous Cous for dinner though after 4 hours they went down to 7.8!...lowest reading I've had since this all started....Is Cous Cous a protein food? When I have potatoes, 2 hrs post dinner my sugars are around 15 to 16...then go around 9.8 to 11, 4 hours post meal.

Anyway, that's all I can tell you so far, just got to wait to see the consultant on the 25th Sep....Oh, one more delightful bit of news that he said was that because of my Cholestrial reading coupled with Diabetes that I was at high risk of a stroke  He said it in the nicest way and not to scare me (though it did) But that now I need to stop ignoring that I have Diabetes...wake up call a!!

I'll post back when I've seen the consultant...Thank you again, for all your support.

Hope everyone is ok, love to all, Lolly xXx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Hello Ellowyne Thanks for letting us all know you are ok . Wow it does sound like an information overload !! Consultants ,Doctors and DSN's dont always allow for the fact that half the time we have no idea what they are on about !! I hope things get sorted out for you soon , you must be feeling lousy with high sugars all the time . 
 Why dont you write a list of the things you want to know or that you are unsure of and when you next see someone you can can ask and then write their answer down to go over at home later . When you are less stressed and you can then got back to it for reference . 
I know exactly where you are coming from with regard to Carbs and sugar levels I am now a restricted Carber due to the fact that if I do have Carbs >> even though I am type 1 and can adjust me Insulin to "cover" them I still seem to zooooom sky high , I find it easier to avoid them in the first place. Obviously this is not suitable for everyone .
I hope you start to feel better soon . Keep us up to date on how you get on. 
*


----------



## Copepod (Sep 13, 2009)

*cous cous*

Amidst all the information, I can help with one small part - cous cous. Rather than telling you the nutritional content, I'd suggest you look at the packet you are using. There are many types available, some with flavouring (I use these when camping as they're tasting, filling, lots of carbohydrate, but only need boiling water to make a bowlful) so it's important to know the contents of what you are actually eating. With cous cous, like many other foods, it's important to consider the nutritional content as it is made up "according to instructions", not the uncooked contents, as you'd never eat it uncooked, and to consider what size of portion you actually eat - in my camping example, each pack is supposed to be 2 portions, but I eat a whole packet myself after a day walking in the hills or kayaking on the river, and I don't add any fat, as instructed by the back of the packet, so what I eat is different to the nutritional information table on the packet. 
I hope the diabetes team will explain everything else more clearly next time you see them - go prepared with a list of questions. It's more usual to consider liver and kidney function when deciding which medication to prescribe, as the breakdown products of most medications are excreted by either kidney (urine) or liver (ends up in intestine to become faeces). It's more important to find the right medication regime (pattern) for you than to rush in and then have to change later, but be prepared for changes of medication types (names of tablets, perhaps changing to injectable Byetta or insulin) over the weeks / months / years.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 13, 2009)

Blimey, Ellowynne, no wonder you're confused!!  

I hope you manage to keep your BG levels down and impress everyone next time you go, and that they can get their acts together and get you on the right meds for your conditions.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

hello Ellowynne so good to hear your doing fine now , was worrying as had nto heard back from you x take care


----------

